# e-cigarettes, they're not going to go away anytime soon



## Alex (7/10/14)

source

Whatever your views on e-cigarettes, they're not going to go away anytime soon
http://www.pharmaceutical-journal.c...t-going-to-go-away-anytime-soon/20066735.blog

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

